# Best dog food for sensitive stomack



## aromao (May 21, 2012)

I'm coming her to get some advice because it seems I cannot find a food my dog's stomach agrees with. We got him at about 7-8 weeks old and he is a pure boxer. He is now 6 months old. The breeder gave him to us and at that point he was currently on Royal Canin for puppies. Since then we tried switching him over slowly to Solid gold (bison) Wolf Pup, he still had very loose stools so after a month of that we tried blue buffalo (chicken). He seemed to like that food more then the solid gold but still had loose stools. Now we are currently on Orijen (chicken and turkey) he eats a lot less of it due to the amount of protein in it. But now we are seeing that he has thrown up his food at least twice in the past 3 weeks. We are also incorporating solid gold seameal, nupro dog supplement and pro-biotic miracle by Nusentia. We figured the pro-biotics and enzymes would help solidify his poop but it has not helped yet. Has anyone ran into these issues we are now thinking of moving on to either solid gold puppy lamb and rice or California natural lamb and rice. Our vet has checked his stools numerous time but doesn't find anything he stated the dog's stomach could be sensitive to the main ingredient in one of the food but he is absorbing and digesting his food properly. A few weeks ago we also tried the pumpkin because it is supposed to help ease the stomack but it didnt seem to help to much but that could be because of the food he had. Not sure. I have noticed that the pro-biotic has helped (recently the last 2 days) because his poop is starting to solidify. But sometimes he has hard stool at first and then the end of it will be very loose. Please any ideas will be appreciated. I'm running out of options. Thanks


----------



## gloria66 (May 11, 2011)

I have a sixteen month old Burnese Mountain dog who has had sensitive stomach issues since we brought him home at eight weeks. We tried Nutro Lamb and Rice, Solid Gold Wolf pup, and finally Taste of the Wild Pacific Stream. After the TOTW recall, we switched him to Dogswell Nutrisca Salmon and Chickpea. It's more expensive than TOTW, but he's doing really well on it. Solid poops; the best we've seen since we've had him. Also, I add a tablespoon of pumpkin (not the pie kind) to his meals.


----------



## aromao (May 21, 2012)

Thanks gloria I actually hadnt heard of Dogswell Nutrisca i will definitely look into it about a few weeks ago we also tried the pumpkin because it is supposed to help ease the stomack but it didnt seem to help to much but that could be because of the food he had. Not sure.


----------



## aromao (May 21, 2012)

Also do they offer a puppy version of the Dogswell Nutrisca Salmon and Chickpea?


----------



## aromao (May 21, 2012)

http://tinypic.com/r/nf61pk/6


----------



## aromao (May 21, 2012)

I would like to know if anyone has had better luck with solid gold puppy lamb and rice or California natural lamb and rice


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Considering Solid Gold is made by Diamond who is having recalls and California Natural is owned by Proctor and Gamble, you'd be better off trying Nutrisca.


----------



## georgiapeach (Mar 17, 2012)

Boxers have notoriously BAD stomachs (been there, done that). B/c of this, many are RAW fed. Many kibble fed boxers do well on either TOTW Sierra Mountain, or TOTW Pacific Stream. Whatever you try, it needs to be a grain free food. Orijen is usually too rich for boxers. Some do well on Earthborn; others who have very sensitive stomachs need a Natural Balance LID diet. My last boxer went through 3 different prescription vet diets (the last one at $70 for 15 pounds - WOW!!!), after all commercial diets made him very sick, and they made him sicker. He ended up having to be RAW fed. After this, I've decided to take a breakk from boxers, as much as I love the breed. 

Have you had your dog tested for boxer colitis? It's common in young boxers and needs to be treated with a special antibiotic. See this link: http://www.netplaces.com/boxer/hereditary-diseases/boxer-colitis.htm . Good luck - your dog is beautiful!!


----------



## aromao (May 21, 2012)

Inkedmarie I definitely would mind trying nutrisca but I have yet to find a puppy formula for them.

Georgiapeach thanks for all your information I will definitely look into the colitis hopefully that's not the case. As of today we started him on California Natural Puppy lamb and rice to see if it helps.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

aromao said:


> Inkedmarie I definitely would mind trying nutrisca but I have yet to find a puppy formula for them.
> 
> Georgiapeach thanks for all your information I will definitely look into the colitis hopefully that's not the case. As of today we started him on California Natural Puppy lamb and rice to see if it helps.


Puppies don't need puppy food, in case you don't know. As long as the food is an ALS (All Life Stages) food, you're good to go!


----------



## hundel (May 22, 2012)

I have a boxer mix that I rescued from the public shelter she was 10 months when I got her. They told me she had been there for months. I learned very quickly that she had a sensitive stomach due to loose stools and diareaha. I started her on Solid Gold puppy which my last rescued boy ate for his 13 years and did great. But Jessie the new pup did not tolerate it at all. Over the next year we saw 3 different vets the first offered pills, the second expensive test, the third RX expensive food. I was even cooking ground turkey with rice, Nothing worked. Then I was at the dog wash and I was telling the owner the issues. He said he had gone through same issues and suggested *AvoDerm*. I had tried everything else so I read up on the AvoDerm and bought the Lamb and Rice formula. Happy to say she has been on AvoDerm Lamb & Rice for 2 years with good solid stools a beautiful coat. She can't go off this diet with the exception of a few small treats a day or she is right back where she was. She also loves the food and eats well. Good Luck hope this helps others.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

People are going to jump all over me for this... but if nothing else works, try a small bag of Purina Puppy Chow. It is not as rich as the other foods, and may give the pup a few weeks to settle and heal, then you can slowly transition to a higher quality food.


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

pretty much every boxer I know ends up either eating Raw, or Royal Canin boxer mixed with Medi-Cal Gastro/moderate calorie. they seem to do fine on either. but yes Boxers are notorious tummy issues, everytime we get a new boxer at work they end up going through food after food after food because of loose stools and virtually always end up on either Raw or the boxer/gastro mix. bear in mind though that many of the foods mentioned in this thread already dont exist in my area.


----------

